# January Photo Competition: Abstract



## mort (Jan 5, 2008)

With thanks to Alef the theme this month is *Abstract*. 

I was thinking of something similar but which would have been too limiting. Hopefully this theme will provide opportunity to experiment.

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by Thursday 31st January
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on Friday 1st Feb and ends on Sunday 3rd Feb.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

*Thumbnails*
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-01/


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2008)

Thumbs folder set up. As always, those with thumbs access feel free to spread the load with other willing souls


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 5, 2008)

Good theme - like this kind of stuff. Good win btw Mort - cracking picture.


----------



## snadge (Jan 5, 2008)

playing around with cs3 and my new camera I came up with this, just as this thread appeared so

http://www.pbase.com/image/91268880/medium

a little liquify in CS3


----------



## snadge (Jan 5, 2008)

and an old'un

http://www.pbase.com/snadge/image/46154442

I'll leave one for when I'm back in Iran


----------



## mauvais (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm well aware I'm setting myself up for an avalanche of hilarious rejoinders, but what does an 'abstract' photo entail?


----------



## snadge (Jan 5, 2008)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I'm well aware I'm setting myself up for an avalanche of hilarious rejoinders, but what does an 'abstract' photo entail?




ha ha ,


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 5, 2008)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I'm well aware I'm setting myself up for an avalanche of hilarious rejoinders, but what does an 'abstract' photo entail?



It's like this


----------



## zenie (Jan 5, 2008)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I'm well aware I'm setting myself up for an avalanche of hilarious rejoinders, but what does an 'abstract' photo entail?



Macro's for one...out of focus, oh come on Mauv the possibilities are endless! 

Or Robster's explanation


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2008)

Not an obvious picture of an object, location or thing' eg. concentrate on the arrangement of shapes and colours, not the objects. It shouldn't be obvious what the picture is of.

I reckon.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 5, 2008)

dictionary.com has a nice one liner



> b.	(often initial capital letter) pertaining to the nonrepresentational art styles of the 20th century.


----------



## alef (Jan 5, 2008)

This is going to be fun/tricky to enter, and even more challenging when it comes to voting.

Anything goes (as long as you can't tell what it is).


----------



## alef (Jan 5, 2008)

Taken last summer, here's my first entry:
water


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2008)

This is an old photograph, taken about 6 years ago with my first digital camera.

1) Dust to Dust


----------



## zenie (Jan 5, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> This is an old photograph, taken about 6 years ago with my first digital camera.
> 
> 1) Dust to Dust



Would you call it abstract though?


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, I would. Abstract does not mean it has to be unrecognisable.


----------



## Valve (Jan 6, 2008)

1. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2054/2170549168_b14a1b8cdc.jpg


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2008)

alef said:
			
		

> Taken last summer, here's my first entry:
> water



fucking like  



> This is an old photograph, taken about 6 years ago with my first digital camera.
> 
> 1) Dust to Dust



fucking digitally enhanced


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2008)

right, I've changed the link on my first entry to a smaller version, cos' being abstract it looks like......better man...



hope you all don't mind......


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2008)

snadge said:
			
		

> fucking digitally enhanced



Rinsed it for saturation by looking at it, I really can't remember!


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> Rinsed it for saturation by looking at it, I really can't remember!




rinsed in a fucking digital henna bucket more like you cheeky bastard.  

with a liberal arse wipe of contrast as well.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ficus elastica decora No One

Now what a subject.. This is also from my first digital and unlike firkey there is no manipulation going down here straight from the cam.. and friends mangeed to kill this beast i had resuced her from a skip 8 years on she was massive and dead, her sister is growing nice at one of the friends  who killed her in fact my last images shall be of her..


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 6, 2008)

Walking along the beach in Ynyslas (sp) north of aber and we came across this.

Cornwall at the Eden Project

And finally....Lindisfarne


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Pumpkin Lantern

it's this pumpkin lantern taken on a 7 second exposure whilst the camera was moved around in haphazard, entirely random directions


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 1. Pumpkin Lantern
> 
> it's this pumpkin lantern taken on a 7 second exposure whilst the camera was moved around in haphazard, entirely random directions



Now this is abstract, like it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Ficus elastica decora No One
> 
> Now what a subject.. This is also from my first digital and unlike firkey there is no manipulation going down here straight from the cam.. and friends mangeed to kill this beast i had resuced her from a skip 8 years on she was massive and dead, her sister is growing nice at one of the friends  who killed her in fact my last images shall be of her..



I like this a lot. I'd love to see it in b/w too - I reckon the tones and shapes would be really strong.

alef - love your water ripples. Epitome of the painterly photograph I reckon. Can see it on a massive canvas in oils in a gallery.


----------



## johey24 (Jan 6, 2008)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Ficus elastica decora No One
> 
> Now what a subject.. This is also from my first digital and unlike firkey there is no manipulation going down here straight from the cam.. and friends mangeed to kill this beast i had resuced her from a skip 8 years on she was massive and dead, her sister is growing nice at one of the friends  who killed her in fact my last images shall be of her..



My, my E#!  That is lovely indeed. Definitely one of my favs from your eye. 

On a lighter note. I have to admit I am not a fan of this month's topic and know even less about what "abstact" means than Mauvais. 

Ignorance drove me to Google, the Great Enlightener, and I immediately thanked god when I realised "abstract" does not mean "out of focus" (ONLY) as I incorrectly understood it to be earlier! Nor does it mean that you should not be able to identify what it is you have taken a pic of. 

Yes, go ahead. Laugh. I deserve that for my lack of worldiness.  

Any case, here are some good sites about Abstract photography (with examples of photos) I came upon. For those of you as artistically challenged as meself, have a look. We could even pick up a few tips here.

http://www.totku.com/new.html

http://www.betterphoto.com/gallery/dynoGall2.asp?catID=19

http://www.flickr.com/groups/abstrato/pool/

and then, a link to one of my two fav photographers on flickr. This is a young lady with immense, natural talent leaving every single one of us on here way behind in her dust. She has some bloody amazing *abstract *stuff that, again, we could learn from.  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbi5276/


----------



## mort (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's an old one of mine.  


1. Sparkling

Even though my first entry is an out of focus shot of a chandelier at the Royal Fesitval Hall, as johey says abstract doesn't necessarily mean out of focus and there are superb entries already.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2008)

Good idea for a competition! 

First entry: Ice fronds (maybe not abstract enough)


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 6, 2008)

shot from top deck on moving 68 bus going through camberwell in the rain.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2367/2160176308_9ca980005e_b.jpg

very little modification: I tweaked the exposure settings in lightroom, that it


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2008)

mort said:
			
		

> Here's an old one of mine.
> 
> 
> 1. Sparkling
> ...



Fantastic. Think that's the best out of focus shot I've ever seen.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2008)

bokehtastic


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2008)

Some nice pics so far. They make good desktops


----------



## mauvais (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Toothbrush - new shot, not done much to that.

2. Adventures In Bubbles - old shot, reprocessed. Lots of layer work.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

Good ones mavis 

(psst, why do you put borders around all your photos now?)


----------



## mauvais (Jan 6, 2008)

Always have! Last two years at least.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 6, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 1. Pumpkin Lantern
> 
> it's this pumpkin lantern taken on a 7 second exposure whilst the camera was moved around in haphazard, entirely random directions



That's lovely.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 6, 2008)

metal


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2008)

Line after line


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Line after line


That's nice- I like the lines the wires make.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2008)

mauvais said:
			
		

> 1. Toothbrush - new shot, not done much to that.
> 
> 2. Adventures In Bubbles - old shot, reprocessed. Lots of layer work.


Both great. 
What framing script do you use?


----------



## rioted (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everybody.  

Three reflections taken with a cheap compact down the canal a few hours ago:

1 Tree
2 Railings
3 Court


----------



## mauvais (Jan 6, 2008)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Both great.
> What framing script do you use?


I just increase canvas size in Photoshop. +2 pixels white, +60(?) black, sometimes +2 white again. Or the opposite. I wrote an action to do it.


----------



## snadge (Jan 7, 2008)

rioted said:
			
		

> Hello everybody.
> 
> Three reflections taken with a cheap compact down the canal a few hours ago:
> 
> ...




railings is superb.


----------



## mort (Jan 7, 2008)

rioted said:
			
		

> Hello everybody.
> 
> Three reflections taken with a cheap compact down the canal a few hours ago:
> 
> ...



Tree is also superb.  A great set of shots


----------



## e19896 (Jan 7, 2008)

johey24 said:
			
		

> My, my E#!  That is lovely indeed. Definitely one of my favs from your eye.
> 
> On a lighter note. I have to admit I am not a fan of this month's topic and know even less about what "abstact" means than Mauvais.
> 
> ...



well thank you that was on a fuji 1300 around 2001 i was very stoned looking at the plant and a little board truth be told she was there looking at me and erm i thought macro and now she is dead, as said her sister lives on at my brothers in fact he helped kill her, shit happens..


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 7, 2008)

First one this month

Inverted smoke


----------



## hiccup (Jan 7, 2008)

the thumbnails page is looking very pretty so far


----------



## mauvais (Jan 7, 2008)

3. Contact - new shot, done with a 50mm lens reverse mounted on the end of a 300mm lens. Tricky. No real PS bar dust clean up.


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2008)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> First one this month
> 
> Inverted smoke



Very slick, looks almost like blown glass. 

Did you add the green? If it's just inverted then I guess you had some red smoke?


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 7, 2008)

alef said:
			
		

> Very slick, looks almost like blown glass.
> 
> Did you add the green? If it's just inverted then I guess you had some red smoke?



In PS I inverted it which made the smoke kind of brown/green coloured. I shifted the hue a bit to make it more green. It's all a bit fiddly to set up btw and the hosue now smells quite strongly of josticks..


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2008)

(removed, pupils lurk)


----------



## Valve (Jan 7, 2008)

2. In the Clouds


----------



## e19896 (Jan 8, 2008)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> First one this month
> 
> Inverted smoke




fucking love oh shit this is going to wire when we have to vote? there are some stunning images here already going to loan a cannon me thinks and go out and play..


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 8, 2008)

e19896 said:
			
		

> fucking love oh shit this is going to wire when we have to vote? there are some stunning images here already going to loan a cannon me thinks and go out and play..



Thanks man. I know what you mean about this month. I had a look at the thumbs   It's only the 8th today too, another 23 days left this month.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 8, 2008)

Mucking about in the kitchen this morning  


1. Dust

2. Frozen Roaches

3. Rags


----------



## mort (Jan 8, 2008)

2. Perpetual

Minor editing - increased saturation and blacks during RAW converstion.  

Early days and the bar is being set very high particularly by Robster's Inverted Smoke.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 8, 2008)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Thanks man. I know what you mean about this month. I had a look at the thumbs   It's only the 8th today too, another 23 days left this month.



and was we haveing a conversation about this comp being dead, and one said erm perhaps not just the subject matter might be a little hard? then comes abstract and it takes of, nothing like a good challange is there folks? abstract being one of them and Robster970 your smoke has raised the challange and thanks for doing so fucking love it..


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 8, 2008)

Number 1

www.flickr.com/photos/keeperofdragons/2178515562/

number 2

www.flickr.com/photos/keeperofdragons/2177729855/in/photostream/

KoD


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 9, 2008)

1) Laura As Eye See Her

A bit of tweaking in Photoshop, such as levels and cropping. Shame I didn't have my proper camera with me that day, as the quality from my phone's a bit pants.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 9, 2008)

No 1
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1900/img8728mu2.jpg

a little tweaking with curves iirc


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 9, 2008)

'what the fuck happened here?'
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6860/whatthefuckhappenedherekx5.jpg

messed about it with in photoshop.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 9, 2008)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'what the fuck happened here?'
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/723/whatthefuckhappenedherebz0.jpg
> 
> messed about it with in photoshop.



Like that


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 9, 2008)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Like that


thanks
I like that smoke pic too.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 10, 2008)

Lots of colour this time. Another colourful one:

Red White and Blue


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my contribution all taken on film!

1) Shadows - taken with Olympus AX3
2) Reflections - taken with a beat up Leica rangefinder
3) Lines - taken with a Praktica BX20 SLR with a Sigma Zoom

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/competition/Abstract.html


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 10, 2008)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'what the fuck happened here?'
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6860/whatthefuckhappenedherekx5.jpg
> 
> messed about it with in photoshop.



Nice work Pav


----------



## dansumption (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's my first entry:
He Drinks Like a Fish

And here's the plain jpeg:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/188/440602421_8d7182cbe8_o.jpg


----------



## dansumption (Jan 10, 2008)

And entry number two:
Ox Stones at Night

Plain jpeg:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/163/384883409_4476e6a729_o.jpg


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2008)

Entry 2, taken on my phone:

asbestos


----------



## kerplunk (Jan 12, 2008)

Sophie Ellis-Bextor in a bubble and great white shark


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 12, 2008)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Entry 2, taken on my phone:
> 
> asbestos



Nice - like the green.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 13, 2008)

Entry 2, You'll never find happiness there

Ran it through noise ninja but no other adjustments


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 13, 2008)

kerplunk said:
			
		

> Sophie Ellis-Bextor in... a great white shark


best place for her


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2008)

1. Sage Curves (full size)


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2008)

1. Orange Circle
2. Scaff


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's my entries:
1) Afraid Not: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/2191249395_5bee4bfba2.jpg

2) Escalator: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2258/2192067604_39eaf30660.jpg

3) Ceiling: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2142/2191278975_89beea1075.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 14, 2008)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> Here's my entries:
> 1) Afraid Not: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/2191249395_5bee4bfba2_b_d.jpg
> 
> 2) Escalator: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2258/2192067604_39eaf30660_b_d.jpg
> ...


excellent pictures.
the way they open with my browser is a bit strange though


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah. i think I have to edit the link. flickr....

edit: done


----------



## e19896 (Jan 14, 2008)

is no two..


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 14, 2008)

Construction


----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2008)

Thumbnails

It crashed while I was uploading some of them, so I ended up with a few duplicates. But I don't have the powers to delete photos. Maybe crispy can do a quick clean up?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 15, 2008)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> excellent pictures.
> the way they open with my browser is a bit strange though



I have similar problems.  They open in Adobe Album rather than just opening.  It involves a lot of clicking.  The first two seem very alike and the third not that different from the first two.  I can't scroll through them because of the unorthodox method of opening them.


----------



## aboreal (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Largo (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's my 1st submission


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 15, 2008)

My first attempts for ages...

1. Audience http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/Lisarocket/Audience.jpg
Cropped and levels

2. Matrix http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/Lisarocket/Matrixlevels.jpg
Cropped and levels

3. Alien Sunset http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/Lisarocket/SunsetOriginal.jpg
Straight off the camera


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 16, 2008)

My first entry

Another Self Portrait

Levels tweaked a bit, no other effects.


----------



## Firky (Jan 16, 2008)

2) Dead.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 17, 2008)

OLD AKA DEAD MAN WALKING


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 17, 2008)

'clouds and silver linings'
http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/9567/img9892zx1.jpg
taken today for the competition


----------



## Nina (Jan 18, 2008)

My first entry in a long time

*fairground*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2202440252/

Taken on a Lomo Actionsampler

Always guaranteed at least one abstract from a roll of 36


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 18, 2008)

My first entry

grey days

taken with my old camera in 2006 but I've only just got round to looking at it and processing it

cropped, desaturated, hint of film gain and unsharp mask


----------



## snadge (Jan 19, 2008)

My last entry... 

A little saturation and sharpening in raw converter


http://www.pbase.com/snadge/image/91838565


----------



## johey24 (Jan 19, 2008)

There are some truly good photos on here this month. And yet there are 12 odd days to go!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 19, 2008)

snadge said:
			
		

> My last entry...
> 
> A little saturation and sharpening in raw converter
> 
> ...



Looks like an alien is about to hatch out of it


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I might add this
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/248474444

Although I'm not sure if it fits the competition


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is my first entry.  It is abstract and has been abstracted (taken from) from another image by cropping.  Much Photoshopping has been done also.

Underview


----------



## Valve (Jan 24, 2008)

Entry 2.

There are certain things you ought to know.


----------



## Nina (Jan 24, 2008)

My second entry

*molecules*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2214159719/


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 24, 2008)

Yellow Organics


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I actually took some photos this month!

Here's one:

*basketweave*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is one which is partly abstract than very abstract.  It is also the photograph from which my first entry was 'abstracted'

Biggerview of Underview


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 25, 2008)

Entry 2; cropped and levelled:

Stone Sea


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my last 2.

2. Curves (full size)
3. Off road (full size)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 25, 2008)

It's going to be an absolute nightmare picking three favourites, I can tell


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 25, 2008)

1. A bit of Vincent
2. Alfeye
3. Baguette on the boulevard

All old ones this month cos dead busy. Just off to look at t'others now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 25, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's going to be an absolute nightmare picking three favourites, I can tell


My gosh, you're right. Some wild and wicked pictures this month. Very good stuff people


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 26, 2008)

through the mists 

Not perhaps as abstract as most this month though.


----------



## chooch (Jan 26, 2008)

It's an old photo, but I still like it:

alcazar window.

Contrast boost, some playing with levels and a border added.
Some new photos to come, hopefully.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> My gosh, you're right. Some wild and wicked pictures this month. Very good stuff people




Yes agreed i have a whole day booked some smoke a good chair, something to eat and one will sit look and look again and again this is going to the wire and whom is doing the count ill say thank you to begin with you have your task worked out..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 26, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Yes agreed i have a whole day booked some smoke a good chair, something to eat and one will sit look and look again and again this is going to the wire and whom is doing the count ill say thank you to begin with you have your task worked out..



I counted the votes for october _and_ november I'm sure as hell not doing this one


----------



## e19896 (Jan 26, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> I counted the votes for october _and_ november I'm sure as hell not doing this one



yes agreed come round mine for some nice smoke i have my sisters for the weekend (do not tell her) ill be carfeull what  i say she logs on here..


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 26, 2008)

e19896 said:


> i have my sisters for the weekend


how many sisters you got?


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2008)

My final entry this month:

Sunrise


----------



## Valve (Jan 27, 2008)

Last entry.

3. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2312/2222154524_301ef3bf59.jpg


----------



## mort (Jan 27, 2008)

My last one this month.

Reflections

ETA a little saturation in photoshop

It's certainly going to be tough to chose only 3 favourites.....


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jan 28, 2008)

cool! literally just got back from thailand so i'm gonna fire these off my camera before the jetlag destroys me...

connecting people

speak no evil


----------



## chooch (Jan 28, 2008)

second effort:

road shadows.

sharpened and noise ninjad some.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 28, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> speak no evil


I like that


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

I foresee arguments about how 'abstract' the entries are


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2008)

It doesn't help that "abstract" has many meanings, in and of itself.

abstract
adjective
1. Considered apart from concrete existence: an abstract concept.
2. Not applied or practical; theoretical.
3. Difficult to understand; abstruse: abstract philosophical problems.
4. Thought of or stated without reference to a specific instance: abstract words like truth and justice.
5. Impersonal, as in attitude or views.
6. Having an intellectual and affective artistic content that depends solely on intrinsic form rather than on narrative content or pictorial representation: abstract painting and sculpture.

noun
1. A statement summarizing the important points of a text.
2. Something abstract.

transitive verb 
1. To take away; remove.
2. To remove without permission; filch.
3. To consider (a quality, for example) without reference to a particular example or object.
4. To summarize; epitomize.
5. To create artistic abstractions of (something else, such as a concrete object or another style): "The Bauhaus Functionalists were . . . busy unornamenting and abstracting modern architecture, painting and design" John Barth.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I foresee arguments about how 'abstract' the entries are



I've been doing a lot of abstract photography lately, extremely abstract. No camera, no film, no prints, I just think about it.”


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 29, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> I've been doing a lot of abstract photography lately, extremely abstract. No camera, no film, no prints, I just think about it.”



stowpirate that is not _abstract _photography, that is more like _conceptual _art.  However conceptual art usually has a piece of evidence to show that the concept was created.  That evidence is often a photograph. 

Abstract art is much simpler and is always visual.  Why does nobody complain that music doesn't necessarily represent something?  People appreciate the forms of music without expecting them to 'mean something' represent something.  They should also appreciate the forms, the shapes and colours of abstract visual art.  In fact music that does represent something is often disparagingly referred to as 'programme music' because it describes something outside of itself and is regarded as inferior to music that is self-sufficient.


----------



## idioteque (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never posted anything on these competitions before, only posted in photography for the first time tonight! Well, here's my offering, which I haven't altered it or anything. 

Looking into a frozen bottle of water


----------



## chooch (Jan 29, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I've never posted anything on these competitions before, only posted in photography for the first time tonight! Well, here's my offering, which I haven't altered it or anything.


Like that


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hospital:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_2809.jpg


----------



## harlow (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are mine.

http://www.islandwonder.com/blog/jan2007/traingle1356.jpg

http://www.islandwonder.com/images/flowers1452b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Big Bang Theory

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1703.jpg


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 29, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Hospital:
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_2809.jpg


I like that- what is it?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 29, 2008)

Thumbnails updated


----------



## johey24 (Jan 29, 2008)

1. Fighting back
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2153/2227636197_3af78bb036.jpg

2. Celebrations
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2039/2202906881_2c71260454.jpg

3. Cold Scream
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2256/2202906959_00d392c1c8.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 30, 2008)

johey24 said:


> 1. Fighting back
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2153/2227636197_3af78bb036.jpg
> 
> 2. Celebrations
> ...




As usual I like all of your stuff Johey, particularly the last.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 30, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Thumbnails updated



Ill be on line at my sisters over the weekend and i can do some counting and updateing if there is a need for help.. This will got the wire looking at what is there allready..


----------



## Firky (Jan 30, 2008)

3) Pink Inside.


----------



## Valve (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I got 4 in. Knew it'd work.
I reckon this is the extra: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2312/2222154524_301ef3bf59.jpg


----------



## idioteque (Jan 30, 2008)

Second one-

Cold in Kelvedon


----------



## idioteque (Jan 30, 2008)

Last one: (Sorry if these last two aren't properly abstract...)

Wing


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jan 30, 2008)

firky said:


> 3) Pink Inside.



funky!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 30, 2008)

Valve said:


> Yeah, I got 4 in. Knew it'd work.
> I reckon this is the extra: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2312/2222154524_301ef3bf59.jpg



So you have. Will ask crispy to delete that 'un.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2008)

86 entries so far O_O


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


> 86 entries so far O_O



What does O_O signify?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2008)

anything you want it to Johnny, be creative


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


> 86 entries so far O_O


the subject must have been too 'easy'

must try harder


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What does O_O signify?


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


>




 you wouldnt want to meet him on k would you


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2008)

omg, it's full of stars.


----------



## chooch (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


>


dear god. that can't really exist.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2008)

Crispy said:


>


That looked, and worked wonderfully well, when i listened to Take It Back from Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Firky (Jan 31, 2008)

Crispy said:


>




THX Sound effect


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

Crispy said:


>




I thought that was what this was for:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 31, 2008)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/128/319593885_607ff47b2b.jpg - "the terrain"

(larger - http://farm1.static.flickr.com/128/319593885_607ff47b2b_b.jpg )

And:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/283428069_c687fbd9ee.jpg - "gable"


(larger - http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/283428069_c687fbd9ee_b.jpg _


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 31, 2008)

http://xs223.xs.to/xs223/08041/dlr1765.jpg

http://xs223.xs.to/xs223/08041/dlr2161.jpg

http://xs223.xs.to/xs223/08041/dlr3741.jpg



A journey on a dull day...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/283428069_c687fbd9ee.jpg - "gable"
> 
> 
> (larger - http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/283428069_c687fbd9ee_b.jpg _


*does Greg from Masterchef voice*

MMmmMMMmmmmMMmmm...melikely


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 31, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *does Greg from Masterchef voice*
> 
> MMmmMMMmmmmMMmmm...melikely



Why thank you


----------



## hiccup (Jan 31, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 31, 2008)

A late entry 

Light Dancing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2008)

My votes:

*1 - Louloubelle - grey days*

*2 - Johnny Canuck2 - Big Bang Theory*

*3 - mauvais - Adventures In Bubbles *



Jolly good, what?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh man. Voting 

right, let's go have a think.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2008)

My votes are:

1. Boris Sprinkler- Escalator

2. Vintage Paw- The Terrain

3. Harlow- Entry 1

A big well done to everyone though, some seriously good pictures this month


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay

1. snadge - fire n ice
2. Vintage Paw - gable
3. kropotkin - killing fields

I'll track the votes


----------



## snadge (Feb 1, 2008)

My votes are

1. Robster970 - Inverted smoke
2. largo - Entry 1
3. Forkboy - Entry 3

some great entries this month....


----------



## selamlar (Feb 1, 2008)

1 kropotkin - killing fields
2 Grandma Death - lindisfarne
3 tom_craggs - through the mists


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 1, 2008)

1. tom_craggs - through the mists
2. Grandma Death - this
3. soulfluxzero - connecting people


----------



## Wookey (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing entries.

Crispy - Orange Circle

johey24 - Celebrations

snadge - fire n ice


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2008)

1.  Robster970 - Inverted smoke
2.  Louloubelle - grey days
3.  Sweet FA - Dust


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Hiccup - Line After Line
2. Idioteque - Looking into a frozen bottle of water
3. Snadge - Fire and Ice


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 1, 2008)

Is that Perranporth grandmadeath?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

Good work this month!

1. johey24 - Celebrations
2. neonwilderness - Off road
3. dansumption - He Drinks Like a Fish

I also liked alefs, Barking Mads photos and firky's extra sharp image.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Vintage Paw - terrain
2. soulfluxzero - connecting people
3. stowpirate - shadows


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2008)

1)Johnny Canuck - Big Bang Theory
2)snadge - fire n ice
3)Valve - There are certain things you ought to know

Will comment more later 



editor said:


> I also liked alefs, Barking Mads photos and firky's extra sharp image.



Thanks!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 1, 2008)

My votes are as follows:-


1. neonwilderness - Sage Curves

2. soulfluxzero - speak no evil

3. Chemical Needs - Light Dancing

Another very difficult competition to judge.  I had a shortlist of 17.  I would have dobbed out of voting if I hadn't entered a couple of pictures myself.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

I narrowed it down to about 15 I think. Then a painful process of 'which ones could I lose from here and not be upset'. It was hard.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 1, 2008)

My Votes:

alef - water
mort - sparkling
chooch - alcazar window

Interesting variety of pictures this month, and very hard to choose.


----------



## mort (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's my votes

1) Vintage Paw - The Terrain
2) Neonwilderness - Curves
3) Johey24 - Celebrations

There's some great shots this month and I'm pleased that the theme generated so many entries.  It has been incredibly difficult to narrow down such a strong field to three favourites (I really liked Robster's inverted smoke, rioted's Tree, Firky's dead.......the list goes on).


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 1, 2008)

That took aaaaaaaages. Excellent entries, loved those from mauvais, Lisarocket, firky, rioted, alef too...hmmm, in fact most of them are ace 

1. snadge - fire n ice
2. Johnny Canuck2 - Big Bang Theory
3. johey24 - Celebrations


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 1, 2008)

1 Vintage Paw - the terrain 
2 mort - Sparklin
3 Grandma Death - this

(Question for Vintage Paw - is gable the same subject as the terrain or surreal look at the global makets recently?)


----------



## LM17 (Feb 1, 2008)

My top 3:

1. Mauvais - Advntures in Bubbles
2. Snadge - Fire in Ice
3.Firky - Dust to Dust


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> 1 Vintage Paw - the terrain
> 2 mort - Sparklin
> 3 Grandma Death - this
> 
> (Question for Vintage Paw - is gable the same subject as the terrain or surreal look at the global makets recently?)



lol  Actually, different subjects, but remarkably similar I suppose.

"the terrain" isn't really what it looks like either. I like the mirroring of the scene in the water drops though


----------



## idioteque (Feb 1, 2008)

My top 3:

1. Barking Mad- Pumpkin Lantern
2. Robster970- Inverted Smoke
3. Grandma Death- this


----------



## EddyBlack (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Louloubelle - grey days
3. dansumption - He Drinks Like a Fish
2. pavlik - clouds and silver linings


----------



## hiccup (Feb 1, 2008)

1) Vintage Paw - Gable
2) chooch - alcazar window
3) mort - reflections


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 1, 2008)

1) Dansumption - He drinks like a fish
2) Snadge - fire'n'ice
3) Idioteque - Looking into a bottle of frozen water


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2008)

blimey, that took some consideration.

1. Vintage Paw - gable - cos it's got a beautiful symmetry and form
2. Lisarocket - audience - cos it makes me want to be there
3. Fez909 - Laura As Eye See her - cos it made me smile

good stuff people, thanx to all


----------



## alef (Feb 1, 2008)

1) mort - Sparkling
2) hiccup - You'll never find happiness there
3) rioted - Railings

Also liked forkboy's entries, nina - fairground, and Boris Sprinkler - Escalator.


----------



## longdog (Feb 1, 2008)

1: soulfluxzero - connecting people

2: Boris Sprinkler - Escalator

3: Boris Sprinkler - Ceiling


----------



## Random One (Feb 1, 2008)

1.  Barking_Mad - Pumpkin Lantern
2.  big eejit - Red White and Blue
3.  Forkboy - Entry 3


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 1, 2008)

1 - Boris Sprinkler: Afraid Not

2 - Pavlik: Number 1

3 - alef: Water


----------



## lilac (Feb 1, 2008)

1 alien sunset
2 sparkling
3 this

really difficult to choose, fantastic pics!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2008)

A lot of excellent entries this month, after much deliberation I've made my decision.

1 - Vintage Paw - the terrain
2 - Sweet FA - Dust
3 - Fez909 - Laura As Eye See Her

The following were also in my short list:

 Barking_Mad - Pumpkin Lantern
 Chemical Needs - Light Dancing
 dansumption - He Drinks Like a Fish
 Forkboy - Entry 2
 idioteque - Looking into a frozen bottle of water
 mauvais - contact
 mort - Sparkling
 Robster970 - Inverted smoke
 snadge - fire n ice


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Kropotkin - Ice Fronds
2. neonwilderness - sage curves
3. Crispy - Orange Circle



might have voted orange circle #1, but was a bit _too_ much like Andy Goldsworthy - sorry Crispy!

e2a: bloody hard to choose though - well done to all!


----------



## Mation (Feb 2, 2008)

cor - those are beautiful pictures.

1. lighterthief - construction

2. Robster970 - Inverted smoke

3. hiccup - Line after line

I really liked Johnny's Big Bang theory and Loulou's Grey Days too. And several others. Very hard to choose!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> might have voted orange circle #1, but was a bit _too_ much like Andy Goldsworthy - sorry Crispy!



What you think I have any _original_ ideas?


----------



## snadge (Feb 2, 2008)

Crispy said:


> What you think I have any _original_ ideas?



I must admit, from the thumbnails I said to myself "good boy", amazing idea, on closer look far to ordered for me, loads more dark pebbles would have done it though.......

sometimes chaos is good...

sorry mate.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2008)

1. Vintage Paw - gable
2. alef - water
3. mauvais - contact

Also liked entry2 by harlow


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 2, 2008)

Robster970 - Inverted smoke
Pavlik - No 1
mort - Reflections


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2008)

snadge said:


> I must admit, from the thumbnails I said to myself "good boy", amazing idea, on closer look far to ordered for me, loads more dark pebbles would have done it though.......
> 
> sometimes chaos is good...
> 
> sorry mate.


no need to be! I did it to please myself, and it does


----------



## e19896 (Feb 2, 2008)

1 * Grandma Death - this*

2 *johey24 - Cold Scream*

2 *Robster970 - Inverted smoke*

Thats is my three and i had decided a couple of days back and one is happy to see Dan Sumption in there following me slaging them of to him it is his birthday this weekend have a good un mate.. I aim to complie a top 20 as i see them will add when done.. What a hard one that was and i simply love Grandma Death - this what a fucking image can i buy a copy of you?

edit here are the next 17 i like..

1 Vintage Paw - basketweave

2 Valve - In The Clouds

3 tom_craggs - Yellow Organics

4 stowpirate - reflections

5 Pavlik - what the fuck happened here

6 rioted - Railings

7 pavlik - clouds and silver linings

8 Paulie Tandoori - Alfeye

9 Nina - molecules

10 mort - Perpetual

11 Hocus Eye - Underview

12 hiccup - Line after line

13 firky - Pink Inside

14 Forkboy - Entry 2

15 Crispy - Orange Circle

16 Barking_Mad - Pumpkin Lantern

17 alef - water

in no real order and just the 20 i liked a lot plus the list i drew my top three from and i was inspired with this comp well done one in all and i must add dan sumption not your best work in my own thoughts (lol)


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 2, 2008)

tricky that.

1. Barking_Mad - Pumpkin Lantern
2. big eejit - asbestos
3. Forkboy - Entry 2


----------



## soulfluxzero (Feb 2, 2008)

1. Johnny Canuck2 - Hospital

2. Grandma Death - this

3. neonwilderness - Off road


----------



## ill-informed (Feb 2, 2008)

My votes go to......


1st: mort - Sparkling

2nd: Robster970 - Inverted smoke 

3rd: Boris Sprinkler - Escalator


----------



## johey24 (Feb 3, 2008)

1. Robster: Inverted Smoke .... Beautiful
2. Hiccup: You'll never find happiness here ..... Clever
3. Valve: In the clouds .... Mysterious

Others that I could have voted for, in no particular order:
Pavlik: What the fuck happened here
Paclik: No 1
Mauvais: Contact
Lisarocket - Audience
Boris Sprinkler - Escalator
Snadge - Fire n ice
e19896 - No-One
Tom_craggs - Through the mists
Idioteque - Looking into a frozen bottle
Boris Sprinkler - Afraid Not
and quite a few others too.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 3, 2008)

My votes:

 1. Johnny Canuck2 - Big Bang Theory
2. Dansumption - he drinks like a fish
3.  tom_craggs - through the mists


that was hard.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 3, 2008)

1) Lisarocket - Audience
2) Valve - Entry 1
3) Pavlik - No 1


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 3, 2008)

Chemical needs said:


> Is that Perranporth grandmadeath?



No its ynyslas near borth.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 3, 2008)

e19896 said:


> What a hard one that was and i simply love Grandma Death - this what a fucking image can i buy a copy of you?



Thanks  

I can e mail you a copy if you have a good printer or I can send you a copy but I only have a small photo printer.


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 3, 2008)

arggh!
I completely forgot about this 
oh well

my faves are 

1. Johnny Cancuk 2 - Hospital 
2. Vintage Paw - the terrain
3. mort - Sparkling

lots of other were great too!


----------



## e19896 (Feb 3, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Thanks
> 
> I can e mail you a copy if you have a good printer or I can send you a copy but I only have a small photo printer.



shit thanks got here http://pretentiousartist.com/urban/index.html ( e mail is there to stop spam etc ill pm you likewise and name the price ill cough up for a copy of this i have a good printer this will look f-ing awesome framed on my wall oh the joy of not squatting for now any how any how back to counting and it is a close one folks..


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2008)

you doing the numbers too?
good thing - it is close and mistakes could be fatal!


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 3, 2008)

e19896 said:


> shit thanks got here http://pretentiousartist.com/urban/index.html ( e mail is there to stop spam etc ill pm you likewise and name the price ill cough up for a copy of this i have a good printer this will look f-ing awesome framed on my wall oh the joy of not squatting for now any how any how back to counting and it is a close one folks..



No charge. Its a pleasure to share it with people.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 3, 2008)

1. soulfluxzero - connecting people
2. snadge - fire and ice
3. chooch - road shadows


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2008)

keep voting people, the scales can still be tipped


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> keep voting people, the scales can still be tipped



who do we have to vote for to tip it? 

thanks for the votes I've had so far folks and the honurable mentions too 

I will get round to voting in a bit. It just seems like a bit of a monumental task.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 3, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> who do we have to vote for to tip it?
> 
> thanks for the votes I've had so far folks and the honurable mentions too
> 
> I will get round to voting in a bit. It just seems like a bit of a monumental task.



me of course crispy and me of course doing the counting this is close as said


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 3, 2008)

My votes:-

1. mort - Perpetual
2. Sweet FA - Frozen Roaches
3. Johnny Canuck2 - Hospital


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 3, 2008)

1. soulfluxzero - speak no evil.   I love this picture
2. Boris Sprinkler - Ceiling.   This says abstract to me
3. Largo - entry 1   Like the lights in that 

Wasn't that hard after all.


----------



## zygote (Feb 3, 2008)

1)Louloubelle - grey days
2)firky - Dust to Dust
3)SpookyFrank - Stone Sea


----------



## gabi (Feb 3, 2008)

1) toothbrush - mauvais
2) the terrain - VP
3) entry 2 - snadge

all beautiful tho


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2008)

I went and left my bloody spreadsheet at home, so can't give the top 3, but the winner is Robster970's Inverted Smoke.



>



Well done Robster! Next month's theme is up to you....


----------



## e19896 (Feb 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I went and left my bloody spreadsheet at home, so can't give the top 3, but the winner is Robster970's Inverted Smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Robster! Next month's theme is up to you....



well done mate had a feeling that would happen from when i saw the image and was doing my own count..


----------



## mort (Feb 4, 2008)

Great image - always thought that one would be tough to beat.  Well done.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 4, 2008)

yep, thats a pretty picture for sure. nice one mate


----------



## snadge (Feb 4, 2008)

Well done Robster970, cracking picture. .


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice work Robster, I was away and could not vote,  but this would have made my top 3. Look forward to next month.


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow - that caught me off guard 

I looked at the voting yesterday and saw that it was pretty close but thought VP or Grandma death might have had it.

I'm really chuffed 

I'll post up a theme tonight when I get home.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2008)

Well done Robster, very elegant image


----------



## johey24 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great stuff there Rob. Clear winner.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2008)

Only 2 points in it at the end, mind!


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Only 2 points in it at the end, mind!


who was the runner up - VP or grandma death?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2008)

Snadge - Fire n Ice. Can't remember 3rd place, but it was close.


----------



## johey24 (Feb 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Only 2 points in it at the end, mind!



Not to mind. Speaking for myself there ....


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2008)

Blimey - thin margin that one. Right, better crack on with a new theme. Anybody have any idea where that giant list that Alef posted is (the one of all the themes dating back to forever)


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2008)

It's here:

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html


----------



## e19896 (Feb 4, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> Blimey - thin margin that one. Right, better crack on with a new theme. Anybody have any idea where that giant list that Alef posted is (the one of all the themes dating back to forever)



*d e t r i t u s as in rubbish as in every day shit of humanity is one i thought about over to you mind..*


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2008)

ok, got my numbers now. the top 10 were:

Robster970 - Inverted smoke 
snadge - fire n ice 
mort - Sparkling 
Vintage Paw - the terrain 
Louloubelle - grey days 
Vintage Paw - gable 
Johnny Canuck2 - Big Bang Theory 
Barking_Mad - Pumpkin Lantern 
soulfluxzero - connecting people 
dansumption - He Drinks Like a Fish


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2008)

I knew I should have entered this when I had the chance:

4. 95EC25


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 5, 2008)

Crispy said:


> ok, got my numbers now. the top 10 were:
> 
> Robster970 - Inverted smoke
> snadge - fire n ice
> ...



I thought I made it to the top 10


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats mate 

The moral of the story - I've got to stop entering 2 really aces ones, the second acts like Ralph fucking Nader


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> The moral of the story - I've got to stop entering 2 really aces ones, the second acts like Ralph fucking Nader



ta - am suprised to have won tbh. you're right about your problem btw - have noticed that quite a bit.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2008)

When I get home, I'll add the points up by contestant. Could be interesting


----------



## Valve (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, nice one robster. I thought I had another day or so to vote, kept putting it off…


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> When I get home, I'll add the points up by contestant. Could be interesting




You managed to do this yet crispy?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2008)

The total high scoring people

Vintage Paw 23
Robster970 18
Mort 18
Snadge 17
JC2 17


----------



## johey24 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> The total high scoring people
> 
> Vintage Paw 23
> Robster970 18
> ...



Interesting. Been thinking about the same thing as of late. 

Also, it would be interesting to have something like that for a period of time in order to see who is the most consistent high scorers on here. Maybe when I am suitably bored one day .... No promises though.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2008)

I was thinking "Should we run the photo comp scoring like this?" but then I thought about it some more, and I don't think we should. Total-points scoring would tell us who the best photographer was, but not what the best photo was. Those who enter 3 photos are more likely to win over time. "wild card" entries wouldn't stand a chance.

Would be interesting to see a comparison though...


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2008)

If only we'd done total point scoring for the 2007 photo comp winner of the year competition!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Total-points scoring would tell us who the best photographer was, but not what the best photo was. Those who enter 3 photos are more likely to win over time. "wild card" entries wouldn't stand a chance.



You could always take an average score, but that would also detract from the individual photos.  I agree that it would be interesting to see some comparisons after voting has finished though.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it's an interesting question. I don't do that well in these things D) but if I desperately wanted to win, I'd definitely be a lot more tactical about it and only enter one good shot instead of three.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2008)

mauvais said:


> I think it's an interesting question.



I think it's really boring.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 6, 2008)

Curse you and your much more exciting life


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 6, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> You could always take an average score, but that would also detract from the individual photos.  I agree that it would be interesting to see some comparisons after voting has finished though.




I'm interested in seeing how people have scored, but ultimately, the object is to choose the best photo in the topic that month, not the best photographer. In the end, it has to boil down to the photo receiving the most votes.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm interested in seeing how people have scored, but ultimately, the object is to choose the best photo in the topic that month, not the best photographer. In the end, it has to boil down to the photo receiving the most votes.



zactly...who give's flying fuck who get's what.

and for the noobs to the fray this shit bores the arse out of us...been done to death...and not appropriate to the point or ethos of this "competiton"...if you are so bleddhi interested in scores start another thread about scores and see how fkkn boring it gets.

fkkofffkkofffkkoff.

And no I don't own the fkkn comp..blah blah blah.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2008)

mauvais said:


> Curse you and your much more exciting life



bleddhi Humourist.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 6, 2008)

I think there should be prizes for those that only get a few votes.

Like a small car or something.

Might encourage a few more people to enter.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 6, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> And no I don't own the fkkn comp..blah blah blah.



You got that straight!


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You got that straight!



However I and others have given a lot more to it than you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 6, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> However I and others have given a lot more to it than you.



That would just be your giving nature then, innit?


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 7, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That would just be your giving nature then, innit?



yup.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm interested in seeing how people have scored, but ultimately, the object is to choose the best photo in the topic that month, not the best photographer. In the end, it has to boil down to the photo receiving the most votes.


doesn't really matter to me cos i never get no votes, no way no how 

but i'd tend to agree with you 

only on this matter of course.....


----------

